# Dog Attack....



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Maccers was minding his own business when all of a sudden this small fluffy B&W dog attacked...
It was a real ferocious battle but Mac come out on top with out a scratch but the B&W dog wasn't as lucky...







..
The B&W dog will never attack another dog again by the lesson it learnt today...







...
The good news is that their very good friends now...







....





















...
>
>
>
>


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Whew! I'm glad Maccers survived this attack!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Cute! B&W dog sure learned his lesson.

Your garden is lovely. More pictures of flowers please...w/Maccers of course. Our spring garden is just a memory now, Fall is here.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

HA,,,you did get me going there for a minute! Such a cute pic!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

You got me too. Beautiful picture of the wild B&W dog and Mac!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

You have me scared....The picture didn't load very fast so I didn't see the little black and white dog for a few seconds. They do look like the best of buddies now.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Adorable!  That's a great picture!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scared*

You sure scared me, too!
Maccers and your garden are just beautiful!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Haha, you got me too - I was almost afraid to click on this thread. Cute pic. (did you post one or more? I only see one).


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, what a sweet older golden!! Love the sugar face!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww thank goodness all doggies are in one piece! You know, Lacey loves taking her woobie out for a walk, too!


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

*Punked!*

OK, I will admit I GOT PUNKED 
That's a very beautiful shot of MAC, of course lovely photography works.
One picture won't justify....DEMAND FOR MORE PHOTOS!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

*phew* So glad that Maccers survived the attack! Close call though, I hope that they can get along from here on out!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I recommend a dog behaviorist. And keep him away from B&W dogs. lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

that is a beautiful picture. thank goodness Maccer's survived that b&w dog attack. Your garden is gorgeous.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks everybody, Maccers was just having so much fun with this Fluffy dog...
I'll try and find a few more photos to post...
Oh and to those that may be concerned...
All care was taken in the production of this shot that no Stuffed animals were injured...







...


----------

